# Presidential Palaces around the World



## jadebench (Jun 17, 2006)

Cheong Wa Dae (Blue House), South Korea


----------



## jadebench (Jun 17, 2006)

National Palace (presidential office), Mexico


----------



## jadebench (Jun 17, 2006)

Riga Castle, Latvia


----------



## jadebench (Jun 17, 2006)

Kremlin, Russia


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

precidential recidense (uruguay, montevideo)










Palacio lesgilativo = the parlament

























presidential office


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Schloss Bellevue ( Bundespräsident Germany ):


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Palácio de Belém - Lisboa, Portugal


----------



## bhrtjun (Jul 20, 2006)

*Rashtrapati Bhavan (India)*


----------



## Culiat (Sep 11, 2004)

jadebench said:


> Malacanan Palace, Philippines


Malacañan Museum, Malacañan Palace


----------



## Culiat (Sep 11, 2004)

Malacañan Palace ( I think it is the Kalayaan Hall) :dunno:


----------



## Banner (May 24, 2003)

La Moncloa - Madrid, Spain


















Ajuria Enea Palace - Vitoria-Gasteiz (The house of the "lehendakari" (president) of Basque Country)









More infomation of Ajuria Enea Place: http://www.lehendakaritza.ejgv.eusk...io_ajuriaenea/en_5481/palacio_ajuriaenea.html


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

hello! 
Here the presidential palace of my country Algeria 
bye !

el Mouradia palace presidential (algiers , algeria)










Run of the palace 










Still an entry 










Hall of reception










Offices of Mr Algerian Abdelaziz Bouteflika president of the republic democratic and popular 










Room of the council 










the palate to cover with snow


----------



## conquest (Jul 27, 2005)

palacio de Nariño Bogota-Colombia


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Zhongnanhai, Chinese president's residence


----------



## BillyBTall (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a great thread! Thanks everyone for contributing. (I would, but The White House is already represented)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Why does the Hofburg in Vienna have a parking lot? Or is that its back?


----------



## KM1410 (Mar 7, 2003)

*India: Rashtrapati Bhavan*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The Presidential Palace in Helsinki.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Presidential Palace - Paraguay


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Palacio de La Moneda - Chile


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Palacio de Gobierno - Peru


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

The Quirinale,Rome.
The Quirinal Palace is now the official residence of the President of the Italian Republic upon the Quirinal Hill, one of the seven hills of Rome.
*The palace,was built in 1573 by Pope Gregory XIII as a papal summer residence. It was also used as the location for many papal conclaves.*
It served as a papal residence and housed the central offices responsible for the civil government of the Papal States until 1870. In September, 1870, what was left of the Papal States was overthrown. About five months later, in 1871, Rome became the capital of the new Kingdom of Italy.The monarchy was abolished in 1946 and the Palace became the official residence and workplace for the Presidents of the Italian Republic.
*The façade was designed by Domenico Fontana. Its 'Great Chapel' was designed by Carlo Maderno. It contains frescos by Guido Reni, but the most famous fresco is the Blessing Christ by Melozzo da Forlì, placed over the stairs. Its grounds include a famous set of gardens. *


























































































































































Coffee house in the gardens


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful palaces, i think dominican palace is one of the best in america i will shoe you later


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

The colonial influence in Latin America appears to be so strong!


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

National Palace in Mexico is the second presidential house. We've had three in our history, let me put the first one and the actual one.

The first one, Castillo de Chapultepec (Chapultepec Castle) used to be the residence of the two Mexican empires. The first with Agustín de Yturbide (one of the Mexican independence achievers) and the second with Francis Joseph (emperor of the Autro-Hungarian empire) the Austrian Maximilian of Habsburg.









The second one is Los Pinos Residence, was ordered by Lazaro Cardenas president (a socialist oriented) who wanted a more conservative and austere place to live. This is the place where nowadays Mexican presidents live.


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.el-mouradia.dz 
algeria palace presidentiel


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Banner said:


> La Moncloa - Madrid, Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 JE crois que le pays basque n'est pas un pays, j ne l'ai pas vu, ou est il? Israel, Egypt? Ou? ?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

The White House, Moscow. Not really a presidental palace, but very famous governmental building.









1993, White House under fire from tanks, loyal to President Yeltsin:


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the 1st time I see a picture of los pinos in mexico city, it seems to be a kind of mediterranean design !!!


----------



## venid1 (Nov 18, 2006)

Palais de l'Elysée in Paris:

First of all the histoty of this palace:

The architect Armand-Claude Mollet possessed a property fronting on the road to the village of Roule, west of Paris (now the Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré), and backing onto royal property, the Grand Cours through the Champs-Élysées. He sold this in 1718 to Henri-Louis de la Tour d'Auvergne, comte d'Évreux, with the agreement that Mollet would construct an hôtel particulier for the count, fronted by an entrance court and backed by a garden. The Hôtel d'Évreux was finished and decorated by 1722, and though it has undergone many modifications since, it remains a fine example of classic Régence style. At the time of his death in 1753, Évreux was the owner of one of the most widely admired houses in Paris.

Though it was first officially used by the government of Napoleon Bonaparte, the Hôtel d'Évreux was formally purchased for Louis XVIII in 1816. Under the provisional government of the Second Republic it took the name of the Elysée National and was assigned to the President of the Republic as official residence. In 1853, after his coup d'état that ended the Republic, Napoleon III charged the architect Joseph-Eugène Lacroix with renovations that carried on until 1867. Since then the essential look of the Palais de l'Élysée has remained the same.


----------



## ted5012 (Jun 21, 2005)

Presidential Palace in Warszawa


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

a lot of the pics in the first couple pages dont work anymore


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

Presidential Palace of Vietnam -- Hanoi


----------



## Quisqueyano (Jun 13, 2006)

*NATIONAL PALACE *
*DOMINICAN REPUBLIC*


----------



## Penhorn (Mar 28, 2006)

24 Sussex Drive, residence of the Prime Minister of Canada:


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

The Governor General of Canada, who is the de-facto Head of State or direct representative of the Queen of Canada, has an official residence in Ottawa called Rideau Hall. This is the Queen's residence when in Ottawa. It was built in 1838.

The Grenadier Guards on guard duty outside the gate at Rideau Hall.
















Rideau Hall.


----------



## billyandmandy (Jun 6, 2006)

such nice buildings. I'd like to be a president:lol: :colgate:


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

Palacio de gobierno Lima peru


















Los Salones Pedro Potenciano Choquehuanca 


















El Salón Dorado









El Gran Hall









El Gran Comedor








Balcón









some old pictures that i found.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

The Prime Minister of Australia's official Canberra residence, The Lodge:

Sorry, it's a mission to find colour photos:









The there's the Prime Minister's Sydney Residence, Kirribilli House:

















And then there's the Governor-General's Canberra residence, Government House at Yarralumla









And lastly, there's the official Sydney residence of the Governor-General, Admiralty House:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Presidential Palace of Indonesia or Merdeka Palace, Jakarta*

The building today known as Istana Negara was originally built as the residence for a Dutch businessman, J. A. van Braam. Rijswijk and Molenvliet (presently known as Harmoni), the location chosen as the time was the most exclusive neighborhood in Weltevreden area, the New Batavia. During its early years, only the State Palace stood in this complex. The State Palace was built in 1796 facing north toward Ciliwung river bank, during the era of Pieter Gerardus van Overstraten as Governor-General of the Dutch East Indies, and completed in 1804.

In 1820, this mansion was rented and then sold to the Dutch Colonial Government in 1821. The government used this building as the center of all administration and as the official residence of the Governor-General during a stay in Batavia, for occasions or events such as the Indies Council Meeting held every Wednesday. The Governor-Generals preferred to live in Bogor Palace (Paleis te Buitenzorg) in Bogor (Buitenzorg), due to the cooler and more adaptable temperatures in the hillsides of Bogor.

The mansion of van Braam was bought due because of a need for the Dutch government to centralize power. However, Daendels Palace (currently Treasury Department) in Lapangan Banteng (formerly known as Waterloo Square) was not completed yet. Upon the completion of Daendels Palace, plans to centralize power changed, and the mansion of van Braam officially became the residence of the governor-general, and Daendels Palace housed administrative buildings. Hotel van den Gouverneur-Generaal (Hotel of the Governor-General) became the official name of the van Braam mansion.

During the Colonial era, important events took place in this building. Some of which include the declaration of the cultuur stelsel system by the Governor Graaf van den Bosch, and the ratification ceremony of the Linggadjati Agreement on March 25, 1947.









Jakarta Manas view









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4717341968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/superciliousness/125230688/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4717341968/


----------

